# 24 inch wide belt sander



## nywoodwork (Nov 12, 2010)

I am planning to buy a 24 inch wide-belt sander. I am trying to decide which one of these three is the best? Grizzly, Shop Fox or Power-Matic. 
Can someone please recommend which one to buy.
Thank you


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*24" Belt sander?*

Like this? http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-Wide-Belt-Sander-10-HP-3-Phase/G9962ZX about $8000.00!

Powermatic 25" about $9700.00 
Amazon.com: Powermatic 1790825 Model WB-25 25-Inch 15-HP Variable Speed Sander with DRO: Home Improvement


Shop Fox 24" about $6100
http://www.toolking.com/shop-fox-w1751-25-inch-widebelt-sander?shoppingdotcom=1

I guess money and 3 phase is not an issue? Soory I can't recommend any from a personal use standpoint, I do have a Powermatic 12" table saw, very solid and accurate and any number of Grizzly tools also very well made and accurate. 
That's all I can offer other than I have a 24" General dual drum sander that is a great tool.
http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/sander/15-250.html  bill


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

If you are a commercial shop, I would take the time to search for a deal on an industrial-duty sander. From cheapest to most expensive, you might try looking at Extrema, SCMI or Timesaver. Used industrial machinery is going for really good prices right now and you can find late-model stuff.

If you are not a commercial shop, I would agree with Bill and go for a drum sander. Takes up less space, easier to sell if you need to. They are A LOT slower as you probably know.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm suspicious. 

If you have enough money to buy the tool, you wouldn't be asking for opinions. Prove me wrong.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

HAS, I don't understand your logic. A cabinet shop can become successful without ever owning a wide belt sander. The shop I used to work at had been in business over 100 years and just recently finally purchased a drum sander. It is entirely possible he has a successful cabinet shop but has never used a wide belt sander. Or he has a bunch of money and is just a hobbyist that wants really nice tools. I think it is smart of anybody to ask questions before making a significant purchase, and admitting you don't know something up front saves a lot of headache in the long run.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Wide belts were invented in 1946,or there abouts.Before that for 100 years or so,drum sanders were the norm.

Ya'll would laugh at ours,its a 1930 drum sander from H**L,haha.Keeps on,keeping on.

I have noticed that since we got the spiral head planer that the finish quality is so good that sanding efforts have gone WAAAAY down.Somewhat lessoning need for huge investments in wide belt.Just sayin?BW


----------

